

Ask HN: Good books for the holiday season? - NTH

I have some time off over the next few weeks and I'd like to catch up on reading. What are some books about the business of the tech world that you recommend?
======
mrkmcknz
Lean Startup - Eric Ries, The Snowball {Warren Buffett} - Alice Schroeder,
Founders at Work - Jessica Livingston, Essays in Persuasion - John Maynard
Keynes, The Principia - Sir Isaac Newton,

------
SuperChihuahua
Leaving Microsoft to Change the World - John Wood, Influence - Robert
Cialdini, The Black Swan - Nassim Nicholas Taleb, Moments of Truth - Jan
Carlzon

